# Documenting Drug Waste



## rmooney1114 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello, I understand that if you are billing for drug waste, that CMS clearly states that you need to document the exact dosage of the drug injected and exact amount and reason for waste. My question is, if you are NOT billing for the waste is there still a requirement to document for it? Any references would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you


----------



## lgarand (Feb 11, 2018)

From what I have read, if you are billing to Medicare - as of 1/1/17 they REQUIRE the drug waste to be billed. If another carrier, then you would have to check with that particular carrier.


----------



## ellzeycoding (Feb 12, 2018)

Point of clarification.  You aren't required to *bill *Medicare for drug wastage.  If you bill them, *you are required to use Modifier JW* to do the reporting.

You are just shooting yourself in the foot if you don't bill for the wasted drug, because they WILL pay for the unused drug.  But you don't HAVE to.  Again if you DO, use modifier JW.

Here is there article from CMS

https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medicare-Fee-for-Service-Payment/HospitalOutpatientPPS/Downloads/JW-Modifier-FAQs.pdf


----------

